# Wth happpened here. Seeds or no??



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok fellas I got this new problem today. I'm in the middle of my 4 week of flowering and my strawberry cough was looking great until I noticed a calyx cluster at the bottom branches. I squeeze dem and there are no seeds in dem. Is this a herm plant that went bad during flower or just female calyx. Any help fellas it will be appreciated. What could dis be. 

View attachment IMAG0807.jpg


View attachment IMAG0804.jpg


View attachment IMAG0805.jpg


View attachment IMAG0802.jpg


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok G13....thanks for ur help.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Ok G13....thanks for ur help.


 
looks like it might be making some seeds..........  at 4 weeks those hairs are awful red.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 3, 2015)

Awful red as in bad? It's actually at the 1st day of 5th week. I understand that the bottom buds mutual a lil quicker than the top. My top colas are big and hairs are still white. I just never seen this.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

could be the strain........ red hairs are a sign of ripening........ if it did get pollinated not much you can do now........ you'll know for sure in a few days.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 3, 2015)

I got other strains around her. Will anything happen to them? Also wat am I looking for when you say I see in a few days?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks seeded to me too... time will tell.. yikes, good luck.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 3, 2015)

Red hairs in my opinion mean nothing, you will see seed pods, as they mature simply squeeze one and see whats inside, if your okay they will be false and if not an immature seed will pop out.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 3, 2015)

Red hairs, in anyones opinion or not, mean nothing.. zero.. zilch..nada. 

I HAVE seen / heard of in the past.. a RANDOM red hair here and there, out of loads of white hairs... and it happens weeks before the other hairs start to turn.. then yes, that may be a seeded pod.

To me, your stuff looks like swollen calyx (or however it's spelled) not seeded. Not sure though, it's hard to tell for me.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like it revegged to me...   all the leaves seem single bladed with the downward crinkle curl...    

Does this plant get 12 hours of uninterrupted time in total dark??


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Dman thanks. I squeeze the calxy and nothing inside. At 5 weeks flowering is dat a good sign. I mean when I open the calxy it was a lil I mean very small dot inside it. Not a seed at all but nothing to make me think it's gonna be seeds. Again I never experienced this before so not sure wat to expect. But at 5 weeks would this plant make seeds in 3 weeks or am I in da clear.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Red hairs, in anyones opinion or not, mean nothing.. zero.. zilch..nada.
> 
> I HAVE seen / heard of in the past.. a RANDOM red hair here and there, out of loads of white hairs... and it happens weeks before the other hairs start to turn.. then yes, that may be a seeded pod.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 4, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Looks like it revegged to me...   all the leaves seem single bladed with the downward crinkle curl...
> 
> Does this plant get 12 hours of uninterrupted time in total dark??



Thanks. It definitely gets 12/12 although I had a few problems wit my timer for a few weeks where it might've stayed on an extra 15mins or so. Just to be clear these pics are from the bottom part of the plant. The top colas are fine Thanks for your input.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 4, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Thanks. It definitely gets 12/12 although I had a few problems wit my timer for a few weeks where it might've stayed on an extra 15mins or so. Just to be clear these pics are from the bottom part of the plant. The top colas are fine Thanks for your input.


 
can we see the tops too??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2015)

While red hairs do not_ necessarily _mean anything, it does happen when a plant gets pollinated....so it may or may not be significant.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 4, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> can we see the tops too??




Sure I'll post one up in a few. Hoping these things are just a mutation of clusters. Clusters of female calyxes..


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 4, 2015)

These are the top buds. The last pic is the clusters of calyx at the bottom of the plant that I hope are not gonna be seeds. I'm saying though if I'm at 5 weeks into flowering is there anyway possible this plant will produce seeds in 3 weeks?? Right??? I think I might be overreacting and it's not even seed pods. I think it's just calyxs and nothing more. Well I hope. 

View attachment IMAG0813.jpg


View attachment IMAG0814.jpg


View attachment IMAG0816.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2015)

Where did you get the seeds........ what strain is this?

wondering if it's a hermaphrodite


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 4, 2015)

Bagseed originally but this is a clone from da bagseed. It's my fourth round using this strain. Never had a problem with any of the rounds til now. It's strawberry cough as previously stated and I don't have any hard seeds at all. Just looked kinda weird dat all the clusters at the bottom formed out of nowhere. I'm Hoping it's nothing but I wanted to get some more input on this.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 4, 2015)

I will admit I had a light leak from a nearby closet but I never had a problem wit anything til now. It's a faint leak at the bottom of the door from the adjacent flowering side.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Looks like it revegged to me... all the leaves seem single bladed with the downward crinkle curl...
> 
> Does this plant get 12 hours of uninterrupted time in total dark??


 
good call.........


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 4, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> I will admit I had a light leak from a nearby closet but I never had a problem wit anything til now. It's a faint leak at the bottom of the door from the adjacent flowering side.


 
ding ding ding  we have a winner... sorry but them pics of the bottoms are def revegging.... Ive never seen a plant grow those single blade down curled crinkle leaves that wasn't revegging...  you need 12 hours *continuous uninterrupted dark...  *


----------



## sopappy (Jun 4, 2015)

That was a fun thread to read, and then that ant just marched in and nailed it.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK who's the breeder, I have some Hazeman's Strawberry Cough I have to germ soon. How is yours, have you smoked it before?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 5, 2015)

MR1 said:


> JohnnyBlazeBK who's the breeder, I have some Hazeman's Strawberry Cough I have to germ soon. How is yours, have you smoked it before?


 
pretty sure dude said this was a bag seed...  but im not 100%


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2015)

I must have missed that, thanks JAAM.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 8, 2015)

sopappy said:


> That was a fun thread to read, and then that ant just marched in and nailed it.



Nailed it???? Your opinion is a lil far fetched. Ain't no plants here 're-veging.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 8, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> ding ding ding  we have a winner... sorry but them pics of the bottoms are def revegging.... Ive never seen a plant grow those single blade down curled crinkle leaves that wasn't revegging...  you need 12 hours *continuous uninterrupted dark...  *



I'm not sure u seeing what u say you seeing. I've always seen single blades around my buds and there is no light leak. My gurls are in the 6 week of flowering. Those clusters at the bottom ended up just being female calyx. That's the main question for this thread. I'm definitely aware of the 12/12 being there's no interruption of light in that period I should be fine. I thought you guys are on top of ur game. I need concrete info not just opinions or guesses. Thanks


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 8, 2015)

MR1 said:


> I must have missed that, thanks JAAM.



Yes MR1 there are from seeds I got lucky from a batch of strawberry cough. Only I think this is strawberry cough 2. You must be lucky and having fun with your strain. Not sure if mine is from kushman genetics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Yes MR1 there are from seeds I got lucky from a batch of strawberry cough. Only I think this is strawberry cough 2. You must be lucky and having fun with your strain. Not sure if mine is from kushman genetics.


 
Does this mean that this is seed that you found in a bag of Strawberry Cough you had?  Or something you grew?  If so, this changes things.

And ease up on JAAM--he does know his stuff.  If we are not actually_ there_ to look at _exactly_ what you have going on with_ everything_, we are ALL guessing.  It does look like a reveg.  If you have it all the time, you could have that condition all the time.  Remember that we are all just trying to help you, but as we are not there, it will all be opinion or best guess.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Bagseed originally but this is a clone from da bagseed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Nailed it???? Your opinion is a lil far fetched. Ain't no plants here 're-veging.


 
then why the single blade crinkle leaves???  please explain


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Yes MR1 there are from seeds I got lucky from a batch of strawberry cough. Only I think this is strawberry cough 2. You must be lucky and having fun with your strain. Not sure if mine is from kushman genetics.


 
your so lucky your bagseed made ya more seeds for FREE...   YEA!!!!!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 8, 2015)

Jaam, :48:


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 8, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> your so lucky your bagseed made ya more seeds for FREE...   YEA!!!!!



How am I getting seeds when I just said it ended up being female calyx. Yes there was a lil light leak coming from the bottom of a veg room. Not enough to turn dem back to vegging is wat I'm trying to say. My orginal question was if this was a herm or calyx. This clone I forgot was a monster clone. It was taken from a clone dat was in the 3-4 week of flower. When that happens it usually has a weird growth pattern or sometimes mutated in some way. So sorry no seeds overherr buddy. I'm not a newbie to dis just over reacted cause I never saw clusters of female calyx like dat before. Ur quick opinion was way off. No reveging or seeds for ur information. And dats not an opinion it's fact.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 8, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> JohnnyBlazeBK said:
> 
> 
> > Bagseed originally but this is a clone from da bagseed.
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 8, 2015)

R





The Hemp Goddess said:


> Does this mean that this is seed that you found in a bag of Strawberry Cough you had?  Or something you grew?  If so, this changes things.
> 
> And ease up on JAAM--he does know his stuff.  If we are not actually_ there_ to look at _exactly_ what you have going on with_ everything_, we are ALL guessing.  It does look like a reveg.  If you have it all the time, you could have that condition all the time.  Remember that we are all just trying to help you, but as we are not there, it will all be opinion or best guess.



No it's from a bagseed. Nothing I ever grow had seeds in dem. I'm very careful with my grows except for that lil light leak which I covered. But please explain wat you were getting at wit the strawberry cough. Btw I do value your opinion HempHempGoddes. I'm in no way shape or form trying to disrespect you or any other person on here. Just don't appreciate negativity or quick to make me look like I don't kno wat I'm talking bout. Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

If it is bagseed, it can well have hermied.  Nanners are often are hidden somewhere that you cannot see.  While you do not have seeds now, you could.  Plants that self and produce seeds are far more likely to hermy with even a small little light leak.  This is the reason that I never ever run bagseed.  I am simply not willing to take the chance of an entire crop being seeded for the cost of a seed--$5-10.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 9, 2015)

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Nailed it???? Your opinion is a lil far fetched. Ain't no plants here 're-veging.



 Yes, my opinion. I thought it was an excellent piece of troubleshooting. I didn't intend to put you down with that crack though. You seemed to take it personally. I just like to talk like that.... 'ant marched in';.... he's another ant marching.... get it?


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If it is bagseed, it can well have hermied.  Nanners are often are hidden somewhere that you cannot see.  While you do not have seeds now, you could.  Plants that self and produce seeds are far more likely to hermy with even a small little light leak.  This is the reason that I never ever run bagseed.  I am simply not willing to take the chance of an entire crop being seeded for the cost of a seed--$5-10.




Ok but I'm in the sixth week of flowering. There are no seeds anywhere. This is my fourth grow with this strain and I never had a problem before. So where I can understand the complications of taking a chance on a bagseed ...I can also see the benefits. At this point I've never had a plant whether from seed, bagseed, clone, and monster clone I've never had a herm plant. Now one of my orginal questions which still hasn't been answered was if it's possible for a plant in its sixth week of flowering to all of a sudden make hard seeds in 2 weeks???? Again as of now I'm thinking I overreacted cause I forgot this was a monster clone. At this point I think I'm fine and and have no complications at all. No seeds and no herm plant or reveging of any kind. Thanks again for your help and opinions.


One last thing. I'm a believer in having a good environment(with no light leaks) that the seeds grow to be female cause of it. Bad environment I feel it will give you a male. Again just my opinion thru experience.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 10, 2015)

What's so bad about a seeded harvest? Sometimes those bastards are hard to spot! (Now I get a chill down my spine when I see a male) or you get a hermie, you see the hairs but miss the balls. **** happens, you make the best of it, I still have these NL seeds left from a disastrous crop. The only bummer is that folks get tired of the same strain. I hear they're healthy too, maybe I'll try them in a smoothie. 

View attachment 100_0848.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

Sopappy, if you do not want another seeded crop, I'd toss those in the trash....just saying that hermies beget hermies.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, if you do not want another seeded crop, I'd toss those in the trash....just saying that hermies beget hermies.



I am stunned! Toss them in the trash? Nope, they go in to a smoothie before I ever do that, my gawd woman, that is one special plant, how dare you?  
Seriously, I think I did 4, maybe 5 harvests of this same old, same old with those very seeds, maybe a dozen at a time , so-so yields, lucky if I got an oz per plant, but it was consistently good product but yes, I had hermies but I also caught them and.... if in doubt..... OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!!!
On the other hand, I've dropped a small fortune on seed that has let me down, I bet I'd have had better luck with the seeds in that picture!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

It only took me 1 entirely seeded crop before I decided that no more bagseed.  It is just too big a risk to take.  I lost approx. 75% of my crop to seeds and the bud is not as good.  And all for trying to save $50 or so.....And I believe that the proliferation of hermies is because people use hermy seeds rather than putting them in the trash or in smoothies.....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey Johnny, these folks are trying to help you. You have had stellar growers helping you.

If you have a light leak all bets are off. You don't know if it is enough to make a plant reveg. Only the plant knows that.  

It takes about 4 weeks to make hard seeds, they are not viable yet though.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It only took me 1 entirely seeded crop before I decided that no more bagseed.  It is just too big a risk to take.  I lost approx. 75% of my crop to seeds and the bud is not as good.  And all for trying to save $50 or so.....And I believe that the proliferation of hermies is because people use hermy seeds rather than putting them in the trash or in smoothies.....



 It's not the money, THG, it's the seeds: Feminized seeds suck. (my opinion) Everytime I get fem seeds I'm always disappointed in the tiny, weak, frail things that try and break through the soil. I dropped 5 Barney's farm last weekend, sealed blister pack FEM. Two of them are up and PUNY and LAZY, just sit there, I guess they're growing. That 3rd one has been like that since she came up 3 days ago and she can't even lift her head up. The last two are still languishing in the plugs. Pathetic, I'd rather pull males, at least they grow.  I have one more pack of these left and then it's back to regular seeds. 

View attachment one.JPG


View attachment two.JPG


View attachment three.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

Why you buying fiminised seeds then,,just buy some good ole regular dank genetics beans. I bet they will be 10x better then the bagseed,,which buy the way allot of us has grown,,,AND WONT DO IT NO MORE. LOL
Bagseed begets more Bagseed,,for a reason..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't like fem seeds either and will avoid them if at all possible.  But not because I have less luck with them or they grow differently.  In fact I have some seeds now that only came in fem that are outgrowing about everything else.  I simply do not like the processes they use to force female seeds and sometimes they do not fem and sometimes they hermy.  

One thing I do believe that may be affecting growth is that you are putting them into the hydro way too soon.  Let them get some real good root development out of the rapid rooters before you put them into the hydro unit.  I never ever move mine until they have roots shooting out of the cubes everywhere and at least 2-3 leaf sets.  Give them a nice start before transplaning to a large container.  This goes for all plants--hydro and soil.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> good stuff snipped
> One thing I do believe that may be affecting growth is that you are putting them into the hydro way too soon.  Let them get some real good root development out of the rapid rooters before you put them into the hydro unit.  I never ever move mine until they have roots shooting out of the cubes everywhere and at least 2-3 leaf sets.  Give them a nice start before transplaning to a large container.  This goes for all plants--hydro and soil.



 What do I do with the plugs in the meantime? Now...as soon as I see the cotyledons, I want them under the LED so I scoop out some pellets, drop in the plug and hand water twice a day by moistening the pellets around the cube.
If I leave those two plugs sitting like that, when the roots start to show... I can't wait for more roots on account of they will not like the light at all...no? This growing is WROUGHT with contradictions. Drives me batty   And my apologies for the hijack. 

View attachment 100_0859.JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2015)

> Feminized seeds suck. (my opinion)



Haven't finished reading, but I want you to know.. I laughed exceedingly on this comment. 

e.x.c.e.e.d.i.n.g.l.y..

EGG SEED ING LY!! 

:rofl: 


..ok, back to reading...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2015)

> I dropped 5 Barney's farm last weekend, sealed blister pack FEM. Two of them are up and PUNY and LAZY, just sit there,



...I loathe Barney's Farm, and if you do research you'll see they are NOT what they used to be. So, yeah.. sh!tty sh!tty bang bang for that one. I had 2 of 5 pop for me the first time I used Barney's.. and then 2 of 5 the SECOND time I used Barney's. Screw them... at least in my opinion  

I've found loads of very reputable fem breeders... hit me up next time you want a list  

....ok, back to reading ...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2015)

> One thing I do believe that may be affecting growth is that you are putting them into the hydro way too soon.



^^ This! 

...ok, back to reading...


----------



## sopappy (Jun 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Why you buying fiminised seeds then,,just buy some good ole regular dank genetics beans. I bet they will be 10x better then the bagseed,,which buy the way allot of us has grown,,,AND WONT DO IT NO MORE. LOL
> Bagseed begets more Bagseed,,for a reason..



 I didn't. I ordered regular seeds from Iron Seeds in Toronto and it was TWO MONTHS before I got them. Dude was apologetic and gave me all feminized (thanks for nothing) and about two dozen extra seeds, again, all fem'd.
You still have to check for balls... I had two of ten that went male on me (but they were abused, didn't surprise me) 
 Bagseed has it's place. It's practice for us slow learners.  
What do you mean by 'dank genetics beans' and where do I get them?  Canadian source?


----------



## sopappy (Jun 12, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ...I loathe Barney's Farm, and if you do research you'll see they are NOT what they used to be. So, yeah.. sh!tty sh!tty bang bang for that one. I had 2 of 5 pop for me the first time I used Barney's.. and then 2 of 5 the SECOND time I used Barney's. Screw them... at least in my opinion
> 
> I've found loads of very reputable fem breeders... hit me up next time you want a list
> 
> ....ok, back to reading ...



 Well, I'm down to my last 5 Barney's but I don't want FEMINIZED anymore, I like the challenge. I want those dank things  
In fact, I'm trying to catch somebody in here buying regular seeds in Canada and I'm just going to duplicate the order and compare. I just can't accept that I suck this badly at growing a weed. :-(


----------



## sopappy (Jun 12, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ^^ This!
> 
> ...ok, back to reading...



 I know, I know.... only Kraven gets away with that. He inspired me. When I arrived here, he was trying hydro for the first time! I looked at that tiny little shoot in all that hydroton and guffawed. I thought the guy was out to lunch. 
Then I see picture after picture of this monster growing and then this huge effing pristine white rootball and an incredible (by my standards) yield.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I just can't accept that I suck this badly at growing a weed. :-(



You don't suck, your genetics and some of your processes do..lol


Honestly, fem or reg.. get them from a reputable breeder and a reputable seed bank. Allow one of us to help you.. suck it up, you know?  :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I didn't. I ordered regular seeds from Iron Seeds in Toronto and it was TWO MONTHS before I got them. Dude was apologetic and gave me all feminized (thanks for nothing) and about two dozen extra seeds, again, all fem'd.
> You still have to check for balls... I had two of ten that went male on me (but they were abused, didn't surprise me)
> Bagseed has it's place. It's practice for us slow learners.
> What do you mean by 'dank genetics beans' and where do I get them?  Canadian source?



Dank Genetics ,,,just means Good beans from a reputable Seed Bank.
I have not ordered from them so i cannot  advise you on one,,,but several here have ordered and can lead you in the right direction.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 12, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You don't suck, your genetics and some of your processes do..lol


 
  You and Kraven are supposed to be keeping an eye on my processes


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

So its Kravin and Docs fault,,,,:rofl: yes it is,,i agree, lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 12, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I know, I know.... only Kraven gets away with that. He inspired me. When I arrived here, he was trying hydro for the first time! I looked at that tiny little shoot in all that hydroton and guffawed. I thought the guy was out to lunch.
> Then I see picture after picture of this monster growing and then this huge effing pristine white rootball and an incredible (by my standards) yield.



lol seriously... Kraven def got away with it! I wouldn't put them in that early, but he knocked it out of the park with one.  



WeedHopper said:


> Dank Genetics ,,,just means Good beans from a reputable Seed Bank.
> I have not ordered from them so i cannot  advise you on one,,,but several here have ordered and can lead you in the right direction.



Yeah, there's plenty of places... let us know :aok: 



sopappy said:


> You and Kraven are supposed to be keeping an eye on my processes





WeedHopper said:


> So its Kravin and Docs fault,,,,:rofl: yes it is,,i agree, lol




Hah, indeed.. sorry about that. Barely been able to track my own processes... life has been exceptionally fickle lately.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 12, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hah, indeed.. sorry about that. Barely been able to track my own processes... life has been exceptionally fickle lately.



 I shudda used a bigger smiley. That was a tongue in cheek retort. Now I have to apologize that you felt you had to apologize.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Jun 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Johnny, these folks are trying to help you. You have had stellar growers helping you.
> 
> If you have a light leak all bets are off. You don't know if it is enough to make a plant reveg. Only the plant knows that.
> 
> It takes about 4 weeks to make hard seeds, they are not viable yet though.



Thanks rosebuds. I understand they helping me out. And they have been a huge help in the past and in the present. I love this site. Love how people are willing to take time and give me an idea of whuts going on. It's just once in a while you get someone who is way off base and I don't have time for that. It's either concrete answer or a guess. In this case they were wrong and I had to let them kno. I never had seeds or a plant herm in this round. I thought I did which is why I asked for help. If I would've listen to the one person who said I had seeds and swore on it. I could've thrown dem out and had a huge lost. But dat was not the case at all. I've never had a problem in the past. Thanks again for giving me an answer on that question. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Apr 7, 2021)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Red hairs, in anyones opinion or not, mean nothing.. zero.. zilch..nada.
> 
> I HAVE seen / heard of in the past.. a RANDOM red hair here and there, out of loads of white hairs... and it happens weeks before the other hairs start to turn.. then yes, that may be a seeded pod.
> 
> To me, your stuff looks like swollen calyx (or however it's spelled) not seeded. Not sure though, it's hard to tell for me.


After yrs you were absolutely correct. It was swollen and the bud was great. Ty


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome back Johnny,  Glad it turned out.  I was gonna say that she looks fine to me.  Give us and update on what has been going on.


----------

